# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Selbsthilfe

## renierst

*Selbsthilfe / Ernährung bei Krebsfficeffice" />***(Von mir selbst ausprobiert. Was letztendlich geholfen hat, ob Gott, Ärzte, Meditationen, Heiler oder diese Ernährung, ist nicht zu sagen. Wahrscheinlich alles gemeinsam. Aber ich stand nicht mehr machtlos dieser Krankheit gegenüber.)

*1. Tomatensaft Cocktail*
1 Liter Tomatensaft
10 g Gelbwurzpulver (Kurkuma)
scharfen Pfeffer oder Chili
3 Eßlöffel kalt gepreßtes Olivenöl
einen Schuß Granatapfelsaft
alles gut vermischen/mixen und über den Tag trinken.
(Die Zutaten für diesen Mix habe ich im Internet gefunden. Schaut man einzeln nach der Wirkung der Stoffe, ist diese meist wachstumshemmend und zerstörend für Krebszellen, also genau das, was wir wollen und durchaus auch einzeln anwendbar.)

*2. Selen* 
macht den Krebszellen ebenfalls das Leben schwer. Es ist in Paranüssen enthalten. 3-5 Stück am Tag gehörten zu meiner Ernährung dazu.

*3. Rotwein trocken*
wurde mir von Arzt empfohlen. Natürlich nicht bis zum Vollrausch, aber ein gelegentliches Gläschen schadet nicht.

*4. Rotes Gemüse und helles Fleisch*
Besondere Stoffe, die dem Krebs die Existenz vermiesen sind in rotem Gemüse vertreten. Gegrilltes, fettes und "rotes" Fleisch sollte man meiden, Edelfleisch, wie Hähnchen, Pute, Kaninchen und Fisch ist in Ordnung.

*4. Wasser* 
mir bot sich die Gelegenheit aus einer Quelle im Riesengebirge (St. Anna bei Krummhübel), Wasser zu holen. Schon seit 1206 wird sie als heilkräftig erwähnt! Sie ist Radonhaltig und zählt auch heute noch gelegentlich zu meiner Ernährung. Zur Zeit der akuten Erkrankung habe ich pro Tag ein Glas getrunken.

*5. Heilkunde*
Wie das Schicksal so spielt. In der Zeit meiner Erkrankung boten sich auf einmal Gelegenheiten, nicht alltägliche Heilmethoden kennen zu lernen.
Der Umgang mit der universellen Energie, die in und um uns ist, führte mich zu Reiki. Die Kunst des Handauflegens wurde mir gezeigt und beigebracht. Heute habe ich den Meistergrad erreicht.
Steinheilkunde sprach mich auf einmal an und -ich habe die für mich passenden Steine gefunden.
Die für den Laien kaum wahrnehmbaren Ausstrahlungen der feinen körpereigenen Energien habe ich gelernt, wahrzunehmen.
Jeder Mensch, jedes Wesen, jeder Baum, jede Pflanze besitzt eine Aura. Diese zu sehen und zu fühlen, bin ich ganz am Anfang.

*6. Glauben*
Ich gehörte keiner Kirche an und lebte ohne Glauben an ein höheres Wesen. Nach dem ich den k.o. Krebserkrankung nach 4 Wochen etwas verdaut hatte, begann ich, vermeintlich noch offene Aufgaben, zu erledigen. Eine meiner ersten Touren führte mich unverhofft zu einer an der Strecke liegenden Wallfahrtskirche in Albendorf, Polen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass an dieser Stelle viele Kranke bei der Mutter Gottes um Heilung gebeten hatten. Erfolgreich!
Auch in der Muttergotteskirche in Haindorf, tschechisches Isergebirge, bat ich um Beistand.
Unser Ortspfarrer war für uns da. Als er von meiner Krankheit erfuhr erst recht. Nach einiger Zeit bat ich um Aufnahme in die Kirche.
Ich glaube an Gott, den allmächtigen Schöpfer der sichtbaren und unsichtbaren Welt. Ich glaube an mein ganz persönliches Schicksal. Und ich glaube an Wunder.


Am 30.07.2006 wurde das Karzinom bei mir festgestellt. Keine Bestrahlung möglich, keine Chemo, keine Operation. Am 16. Mai 2007 hatten wir (Facharzt, Professor, Kirche und eigene Aktivitäten) es geschafft. Der Tumor war so klein geworden, dass er operiert werden konnte. Heute, am 08.12.2009, bin ich noch frei von Krebs. Ich hoffe, dass dies so bleibt. Ich habe Freunde verloren und Neue gewonnen, mir hilft eine starke Familie und ich habe gelernt, auch bei aussichtslosen Aussichten, nicht aufzugeben. Denn es geschehen Wunder. Immer wieder.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo renierst,

- Bitte Beiträge nicht mehrfach (in verschiedenen Teilforen) einstellen. Es geht der Zusammenhang zwischen etwaigen Antworten verloren. Ihren gleichlautenden Beitrag in der Plauderecke habe ich aus diesem Grunde gelöscht.
- Bitte Beiträge nicht mir WORD vorschreiben, sondern wenn vorschreiben, dann *nur mit dem Windows-Editor*. Der Forumseditor missinterpretiert die WORD-eigenen Formatierungs-Anweisungen.

RalfDm

----------

